# لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !



## Coptic Man (26 مارس 2008)

عموما هقولكم على قائمة الممنوعات والمحظورات 000 متقربوش منها علشان تعرفو تتنيلو وتكملو الشهر

ممنوع عنك الحلاوة والمربى والعسل والزبدة وكافة انواع الجبن عدا ماذكر فى التعيين ( الجبنه البيضا )

المعلبات تونه بلوبيف لانشون سالمون فول وطبعا البسطرمة والزيتون والمخللات ممنوووووووووووووووع

اوعى قلبك يحن لعيل من العيال وتجيبله شيبسى ولا ببسى أو كراتيه ونايتى عسلية بسكوت شيكولاته اياك ومنتجات العيال الصغيرين حتى لو حليب بالفواكهه او لبانه وجيلى كولا وهوهوز حتى الشيتوس يتفرج على الكرتون بتاعه فى التليفزيون ومتخليهوش يتفرج على الاعلانات بين الفاصل

احظر اللحوم بانواعها البفتيك والاستيك والرقبة والموزة واللوزة كله كلام فاضى خليك فى تعيينك الاسبوعى

ومتنساش ان البانية والفليه من الممنوعات ومتقربش ومتمشيش فى الشارع جنبك كنتاكى وهاردييز وهاربيز وتكه ومؤمن وكوك دور واياك من السندوتشات عموما زى الطعمية والبطاطس والبذنجان الحجات الحلوة دى مش مطلوبه تعملك حموضه وهتحتاج فوار واحنا منعناه مع الدوا وطبعا مش محتاج اقولك وافكرك انك ممعكش فلوس علشان يبقى نفسك فى سندوتش فرنساوى مليان كبدة اسكندرانى ولا مخ

خليك واقعى وانسى المحمر والمشمر واللب والسودانى والتسالى بانوعها والمحمصات والمقرمشات والمكسرات بانواعها يالعربى انت زى العصفورة تاكل عيش ودنيبة رز وتشرب ميه عمرك سمعت عن عصفورة ركبت دش أو وصلت نت او حتى فكرت تاكل ترمس او تشرب حمص كله كلام فاضى ممنوع ياسيد

اهم حاجة مترحش لدكتور متجبش مدرس ولا ادوية واياك من المعجنات زى البيتزا والفطائر ومش محتاج افكرك ان البسبوسه والجلاش والكنافة والقطايف والجاتوة والشاتوة والتورت وام على وصوابع زينب ورموش الست والكحك والغريبة ممكن تستغنى عنهم

طبيعى انك مش هتقرب من الفواكهة خالص البرقوق المنجو البطيخ الفراوله الكيوى الخوخ العنب التفاح حتى الكاكا والحرنكش والنبأ والقصب والدوم والتوت ممنوع سيادتك

وطبعا معجون الاسنان والحلاقة والشامبو والبلسم كلها رفهيات ملكش فيها زى البصل والتوم والبطاطس كلها اساسيات ملكش فيها برضه ومتنساش تبعت الميل للناس اللى تعرفهم هما اكيد زيك محتاجين شوية نظام مش اكتر هما غلابة وفكرهم يقولو لعيالهم لو شافو مسلسل فى التليفزيون مليان بهرجه ان دى قصص خياليه كانت فى العصور القديمة فترة من الزمن و ان الواقع زى ماهما شايفيين حتى الاعلانات حاولو تفهموهم انها مجرد الوان مبهرة وتكنولوجيا فى علم التصوير وتخيلات ممكن تحصل بعدين زى ماحصل فى امريكا وكندا وفرنسا والمانيا واوربا كلها وان الحجات دى علشان لما الناس دى يجو عندنا يلاقو منها ويعرفو يعيشو هى مش لينا دى ليهم هما اصحاب البلد ولازم ينبسطو 

عموما لو على الكلام مش هيخلص روح الحق طابوووووووووووووووووووووووووور العيش تبقى نصيبة لو عطلتك ورحت لقيت الفرن شطب 
:giveup: مسروق :giveup:​


----------



## My Rock (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*

نعيد سالفة المرتبات و اسعارها في اوربا و لا نخليها مستورة؟ :t33:


----------



## BITAR (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*

*نسيت الموسيقى التصويريه المصاحبه للجدول *
*يبقى انت اكيد اكيد فى مصر*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ملحوظه*
*مش جايب سيره الكافيار خالص*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic Man (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*



My Rock قال:


> نعيد سالفة المرتبات و اسعارها في اوربا و لا نخليها مستورة؟ :t33:


 
خليها مستورة يا زلمة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*

هههههههههههههههه 

ااااااااااايه التعقيد ده ياعم كوبتك :a82:

ده أحنا لسه شباب وفى أول الطريق 

جاى تعقدنااااااااااا :t32:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*

*الحمد لله هنفتري*​


----------



## Coptic Man (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*



BITAR قال:


> *نسيت الموسيقى التصويريه المصاحبه للجدول *
> 
> *يبقى انت اكيد اكيد فى مصر*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 
كافيار :11azy:

تفتكر المواطن المصري سمع عنه اصلا :t9:


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*

اللى عجبنى فى الموضوع كلو كلمة مسروق برافو يا توبتت ​


----------



## Coptic Man (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههه ​
> 
> ااااااااااايه التعقيد ده ياعم كوبتك :a82:​
> ده أحنا لسه شباب وفى أول الطريق ​
> ...


 
ههههههههههههه

مين ده اللي شباب مش باين عليكي يعني :closedeye


----------



## Coptic Man (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *الحمد لله هنفتري*​


 
ههههههههههههه

هي دي قناعة المواطن المصري :smil12:


----------



## Coptic Man (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*



ميرنا قال:


> اللى عجبنى فى الموضوع كلو كلمة مسروق برافو يا توبتت ​


 
الاعتراف بالحق ( فضيحة اه بس من سماتي هنعمل ايه :a63: )


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*

*يااااااااااه نقول الحمدلله على كل حال برضو*
*هو حد لاقى*
*ميرسي يا كوبتك على الموضوع *
*ربنا يخليك للشعب*
:a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## kajo (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*

إن لله وإن اليه راجعون

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## vetaa (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*

هههههههههههههههه
لا تماااااااااااااام

بس قولى يا كوبتك
هو انت بتحب مصر كده لية:t33:
دة انت حتى اسمك كوبتك


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*




Coptic Man قال:


> كافيار :11azy:





Coptic Man قال:


> تفتكر المواطن المصري سمع عنه اصلا :t9:




ايوة مش دة اللي بيتحط على الفول!!:gy0000::smile02:vava:


----------



## Coptic Man (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*



ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *يااااااااااه نقول الحمدلله على كل حال برضو*
> 
> *هو حد لاقى*
> *ميرسي يا كوبتك على الموضوع *
> ...


 
احييكي هي دي قناعة المواطن المصري اللي هتجوعنا قريب :t32:

وربنا يخليكي انتي علشان انا زهقت خلاص


----------



## Coptic Man (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*



kajo قال:


> إن لله وإن اليه راجعون
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه


 
العزاء في البلاعة العمومية يا كاجو :closedeye


----------



## Coptic Man (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*



vetaa قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> لا تماااااااااااااام
> 
> بس قولى يا كوبتك
> ...


 
اي خدمة شكل الضحكة دي ضحكت يأس مش فرح ld:

طبعا انا بحب مصر وبموت فيها بس مصر مش عربان ولا حكومة مصر انا بحب مصر القبطية الفرعونية الاصيلة بحب شعبها ( القبطي ) الطيب اللي بيجري علي لقمة عيشه

وكوبتك معناها قبطي مش مصر  ( اتثقفوا شوية:gy0000: )


----------



## Coptic Man (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> ايوة مش دة اللي بيتحط على الفول!!:gy0000::smile02:vava:


 
لا ده اللي بيتحط علي السلاطة يا اخرستوس انستي ما تضحكش حد علينا امال :closedeye


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*

لا يا عم انا بلاش اتجوز احسن


----------



## vetaa (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*



> اي خدمة شكل الضحكة دي ضحكت يأس مش فرح ld:


لا طبعا مين قالك انها ضحكة يأس
بلدنا ظروفها الاقتصادية صعبة
وهتدببر ان شاء الله:beee:




> طبعا انا بحب مصر وبموت فيها بس مصر مش عربان ولا حكومة مصر انا بحب مصر القبطية الفرعونية الاصيلة بحب شعبها ( القبطي ) الطيب اللي بيجري علي لقمة عيشه


طيب ما انت كويس وتماااااااااام
امال اية الاشاعات دى:smil12:



> وكوبتك معناها قبطي مش مصر  ( اتثقفوا شوية:gy0000: )


كلمة قبطى معناها اية يا مثقف:new2:

وبعدين يا كوبتك 
انا قصدى ان مصر مهما ان كان فيها عيوب
هى بلدنا برضة
كفاية ان ربنا قال
*مبارك شعبى مصـــــــــــــر*​


----------



## Coptic Man (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*



ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> لا يا عم انا بلاش اتجوز احسن



وهو المطلوب اثباته :lightbulb:


----------



## Coptic Man (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*



> لا طبعا مين قالك انها ضحكة يأس
> بلدنا ظروفها الاقتصادية صعبة
> وهتدببر ان شاء الله:beee:


 
اكيد هتدبر طبعا يا جرين لاند بس عايز اقولك كلمة في ودنك قربي كدا ( ابقي قابليني ):new6:

فيه حاجة تانية بتتقال بس مش عايز اقولها هي بتقول موت ياا ..... :closedeye


> طيب ما انت كويس وتماااااااااام
> امال اية الاشاعات دى:smil12:


 


> كلمة قبطى معناها اية يا مثقف:new2:


 
كلمة قبطي قبطية ملهاش معني تاني لاني دي جنسية

الا بقي قوليلي ايه معني امريكي :t33:

المصري = اقباط وعرب خليط بينهم  

وصلت يا اسنطبولي



> وبعدين يا كوبتك
> انا قصدى ان مصر مهما ان كان فيها عيوب
> هى بلدنا برضة
> كفاية ان ربنا قال


 
اكيد بس خدي لبالك اننا بحب بلدنا بس مش بحب اللي مساكين بلدنا اللي جوعنا مش بحب اللي بيسترزقوا علي قفا المواطن المصري الغلبان اللي ملهوش ضهر


*



مبارك شعبى مصـــــــــــــر

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



​

أنقر للتوسيع...


​شعبي مش شعب مصر  خدي لبالك يعني شعبه مش شعب مصر كله ld:​*​


----------



## just member (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*

*لالالا يا راجل قول كلام غير دة انت اكيد بتهرج معقولة احنا فى زمن الرخص دة 
دة الواحد مش حاسس خالص بلنعمة دى :a82:​*


----------



## جيلان (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
اتفضحناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
طب استر علينا يابنى
دنت مصرى بردو*


----------



## emy (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*

:smil13::smil13::smil13:​


----------



## Coptic Man (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *لالالا يا راجل قول كلام غير دة انت اكيد بتهرج معقولة احنا فى زمن الرخص دة ​*
> 
> *دة الواحد مش حاسس خالص بلنعمة دى :a82:*​


 
اي خدمة يا جوجو اديني حسستك بالنعمة :closedeye


----------



## Coptic Man (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله*
> *اتفضحناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
> *طب استر علينا يابنى*
> *دنت مصرى بردو*


 
ايوه انا مصري وابويا مصري

ولازم افضح المصري :w00t:


----------



## Coptic Man (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*



emy قال:


> :smil13::smil13::smil13:​


 
:smil7:​


----------



## oesi no (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*

1000 جنيه + بركة ربنا = فتح 5 بيوت مش بيت واحد 
5000 جنيه من غير بركة ربنا = بيت واحد وبالعافيه 
وبعدين يا توبتت  انت 
ما انت عامل زى المنشار واكل المرتبات اللى بيبعتها لينا الزعيم 
دة انت تلاقيك بانى عمارة من ورانا 
انت مسمعتش عن المرتبات فى اوروبا 
120 جنيه فى الساعه 
واحنا بنقعد 10 ساعات على المنتدى 
يعنى روك بيبعتلك يوميا 1200 جنيه لكل مشرف 
فى 30 مشرف يبقا انت بتاخد 36000 جنيه فى اليوم من روك 
مبتوزعش منهم مليم احمر 
يبقا انت تتكلم على الناس اللى من الطبقات اللى تحت اوى وبيصرفو 1000 جنيه فى الشهر ليه 
عاش الزعيم روك 
بس والنبى ياروك تسلمنى  انا مهمه توزيع المرتبات 
عاوزين نعيش بقا 
انت مشفتش صورة توبتت مع العربيه الهامر بتاعته 
مرتبات المشرفين الغلابه 
انا كدة عملت اللى عليا 
سلامو عليكو​


----------



## just member (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*

كوبتك مان 
واضح انك مش هتجبها لبر 
يا اخى  ان ربك ستار حليم 
ههههههههه
ميرسى يا عم على النعمة الللى انت حسستهانى 
مع العلم ان مرتبى عمرى ما هعيوصل الف قرش علشان اتكلم فى الف جنية ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*

موضوع جميل جميل جميل 
وكنا معكم فى حاله الشعب المصرى 
والاوضاع الان غير مستقره ولا عمرها هاتستقر 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على الموضوع ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*

*كدة انا ممكن اعيش بجنية وربع 
ونروح نعيش فى الصحرا وناكل نبتات برية وجراد
هتسالونى الجنية وربع ليه 
علشان اجرة الحمااااااااااااااار​*


----------



## سيزار (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو شاطر...  تعرف تعيش فى مصر بـ 1000 جنيه  ! ! !*

ههههههههههههه وقال الشباب عايز يحب ... ويتجوز ... كنت فين يا عم الباشمهندس كوبتك ..

موضوع فى الصاميم

وشكرا


----------

